

Red Queen Hypothesis - atemerev
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Queen_hypothesis

======
sprkyco
This was a major part of Daniel Suarez's book the daemon really good read
highly recommend. Automated motorcycles with blades doesn't get much better
than that.

